# What SVS to get?



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello all, I am building my home theater room and want to do it right the first time, within a budget that is. The room in question is 15 x 17. I am running a Pioineer Elite vsx-84txsi, Focal 800v Chorus front/center/rear speakers. Now I need to get a sub and I have heard nothing but good things about SVS. Any hints/tips/suggestions around which model I should go with would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Nietzsche said:


> ...within a budget that is.


Hi, What is your Budget? Because that ultimately will be the deciding factor here.
If your looking for a good under $1000 sub the PB12-NSD/2 is a great sub.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I second the PB12-NSD/2 if you can't afford one of the 13-Ultras.


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Ultra 13... hands down... for sound quality and power - by the looks of the equipment, if your looking to do it right the first time... thats the one... but you don't have a huge room there, the PB-12plus is a great sub for HT, and will do fine...

Again - First choice Ultra13 is the best of the best for the $$


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

I believe the PB12-NSD/2 is discontinued and no longer available.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Sho-nuff... they are out and gone... wow!

So much for that idea. I suppose they will be announcing something for it's replacement soon.


----------



## mojomike (Feb 12, 2007)

Go for the 13 and don't look back. It is a great sub.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks for the tips. Any thoughts on the tubes? How much better or worse are they than the box types? Thanks again for all the tips.


----------



## Jeje2 (Jul 4, 2006)

mojomike said:


> Go for the 13 and don't look back. It is a great sub.


My PB10-ISD was hijacked yesterday :raped: (I was contacted and asked if I'm willing to sell my sub - got a nice compensation :dollarsign: :dollarsign: :dollarsign 

So now I'm whitout a sub :hissyfit:
And local reseller just informed that piano balck PB13 is available in Mars, hopefully. :thud: 
:crying: :crying:
(Other colours could get now, but only piano black will do)

I know PB13 is just :spend:, but how am I to manage min two months whitout any sub waiting for it? :explode:

Any ideas? (And it has to be paino black :neener: )


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Go to best buy and buy the best sub they have and take it back within 30days..
and then do that same thing next month.. :bigsmile::sneeky:

Ok just kidding, thats just wrong...


----------



## mojomike (Feb 12, 2007)

Nietzsche said:


> Thanks for the tips. Any thoughts on the tubes? How much better or worse are they than the box types? Thanks again for all the tips.



Sonically there is not much difference. In the case of the 13, the box has a very slight advantage because of greater volume, but the difference in minimal.


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Nietzsche said:


> Thanks for the tips. Any thoughts on the tubes? How much better or worse are they than the box types? Thanks again for all the tips.


http://www.svsound.com/questions-faqs.cfm#cylinderorbox


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Okay, I need a call. I can get a PB12-NSD/2 for $800. I know this is last years model and has been discontinued but I hear it absolutely pounds. THOUGHTS????


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

It does pound. If that is the one on the SVS B-Stock page right now, then I'd say go for it. In your 15 x 17 room, it will shock you.

Tim
:drive:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

*SVS Model PB12-NSD/2*

Looking at purchasing the above sub. For $800 dollars it seems like a deal I can't beat. I realize the sub is not longer made but what am I really gaining for going with something with the same specs which is newer? Price increase....


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks for the advice Tim. I appreciate it. I am just torn between the box and the tube.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

One more question, for the model in question, the BASH amp is 525 watts. Is that enough to properly drive the 2 drivers?


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about or question the capabilities of any of the SVS's subs period...

It will shake stuff up... the question I would be asking is what level of sound quality your looking for... There are 3 different levels, NSD, PLUS, and ULTRA... All versions will shake things up pretty well, but it then just becomes the quality of the drivers in the different versions. Each level shows an increased step up in SQ - as well as price to match... 

I have 4 of the Plus models... SB-plus PB-Plus and 2 PB-Plus/2's and they all are very capable if not extremely capable products... but someday I will move up to the Ultra's for the absolute top tier in SQ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow, why so many subs? Care to part with any of them?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I would jump on that deal before someone else does. That sub rocks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

Is the 525 Watt bash amp enough to drive the sub? Also, I have heard some rumors that the drivers in the NSD range subs were not as good. What do you think?


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

> Is the 525 Watt bash amp enough to drive the sub?


Are you referring to the PB12-NSD/2? I thought it had a 600 watt amp.



> Also, I have heard some rumors that the drivers in the NSD range subs were not as good. What do you think?


Not as good as what?


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

0 in B-Stock now... someone snatched it up... for a good price too... $749.00 for a PB12-NSD/2


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

Sorry for the typo before, the PB12 has a 600 watt amp and I will see how it sounds soon enough. I am the one who snatched it up. From what I can tell from numerous posts, $749 is steal. Thanks for all of the feedback everyone.


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Well that should certainly shake things up in your life.... Congrats, and welcome to the party !!!



> Wow, why so many subs? Care to part with any of them?


I have 3 different setups... Dual Plus/2's in my big HT, single Plus in my bedroom, and the small Sealed sb12 plus in my sons room for 2 channel...  As for now, they are all keepers..


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats on the purchase... I think you made a very wise decision.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Make sure you let us know your thoughts on the new sub as well.

Congrats on your purchase and find!:T


----------



## lalakersfan34 (Oct 31, 2007)

I'd also like to hear your thoughts about the PB12-NSD/2. I'm sure there are better sounding subs out there than the NSD line, but honestly I've found the two PB10's I'm using in my 900 cubic foot room to sound great with both music and HT, as well as creating a very visceral experience . I think you'll really like the PB12-NSD/2.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Okay, so got my sub yesterday and am still fine tuning but...............

HOLY COW, this thing pounds.

I can't wait to get it just right. That being said, as of most of you can appreciate, my better half HATES how huge it is. 

Thanks for all of the tips.


----------



## lalakersfan34 (Oct 31, 2007)

Nietzsche said:


> Okay, so got my sub yesterday and am still fine tuning but...............
> 
> HOLY COW, this thing pounds.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your new PB12-NSD/2! I'm not surprised you like it (or that your wife doesn't ). That thing should totally rock your room. Make sure to take the time to dial it in...you think it sounds good now, wait until it's perfectly integrated. Keep us all posted.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks. One other question, I am having to give up on some ideas as my other half has to have things pleasing to the eye. My ht room has a wall which I have back side access to via another room. That being said, she is asking me to recess my center speaker in the wall, sort of in a bookshelf type config. How much sound quality will I lose by doing so? My speaker was already mounted so close to the wall just above my TV with the ports almost touching the wall. It we are only talking a small decrease I am okay, but if it will sound like **** then NO GO


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Ahhhh see we told you how that thing is going to be thunder... Now, you didn't mention too much about WAF approval, so can't help ya on that part, we would have told you the thing is GYNORMOUS !!!! I have 2 of those size in my great room, and they just dissapear nicely.... really big room...

What model speakers and center are you talking about here.... ported speakers too close to the wall or in a cabinet will produce a loss in sound quality...


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

The speakers in question are Focal Chorus and I am just refering to the center channel. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

haha, the family sat down to watch a movie the other night, Finding Nemo to be specific, and as the movie was playing my wife asked if I had gotten those things that shake your behind. I chuckled and said, not yet, that feeling is all of MY BRAND NEW SVS Sub. Thanks again everyone. I love this thing.


----------



## lalakersfan34 (Oct 31, 2007)

Nietzsche said:


> haha, the family sat down to watch a movie the other night, Finding Nemo to be specific, and as the movie was playing my wife asked if I had gotten those things that shake your behind. I chuckled and said, not yet, that feeling is all of MY BRAND NEW SVS Sub. Thanks again everyone. I love this thing.


. Sounds like she's warming up to your new toy. Glad you like it so much.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

If you can get your hands on one, I have a PB12-ultra/2 and am completely satisfied with it. I wonder how the PB13s compare? The ultra/2 is easily the size of a coffee table.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

Yep, the wife is warming up for sure. I actually just added some Aura shakers and she just laughs when it all kicks in. Only problem I have now is I need to go through out my house and put felt pads on the back of every picture hanging on the wall. It rattles like crazy.


----------

